# Arachnology Degree - What I've learned so far...



## Just Add Pete (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello forum, 

I quote Stanley Schultz on the BTS quoting Dr. Robert Gale Breene III: "No jobs for arachnologists. Never were. Never will be." 

Now I suspect some of you like me out there see this only as a challenge and would still want to get some kind of education that would open doors to jobs working with arachnids & invertebrates in general. This next bit is a bit about me, skip to the next part if you just want the useful info...

I was born in Zimbabwe, grew up in Swaziland & South Africa & moved to England when I was 14. I loved catching my own pets but when I moved here, there weren't many to speak of. At that age & in culture shock I forgot my passion for invertebrates until a girlfriend bought me a tarantula on a whim for my 25th birthday. Within three days I knew I wanted to devote my life to these amazing creatures. Somehow. I thought about breeding projects (not as easy or as lucrative as you might think), opening a pet store (difficult to get a pet store established & make it succeed) & eventually after learning so much about my favourite beasties from books I started to collect & thinking, "Hey, you enjoy studying these critters? Why not do it full time!?" I decided the next step was a degree of some sort so I could find a fulfilling job, anything!

I know there are no arachnology degrees in the uk, only a couple in the world I think. I contacted Geoff Oxford of the BAS & asked him for some direction. He said "The closest was at Reading where the late Steve Hopkin used to offer a module in practical arachnology. Since his death, I bet this has lapsed." It has, sadly. 

I'm 30 & only have GCSE's. I've looked at a lot of undergraduate courses & some have some interesting modules but the one I found by far the most interesting having a passion for invertebrates was, you guessed it, Reading University. With this degree, you can apply for what was Geoff Oxford's follow up suggestion "I know of no other course that has an emphasis on arachnology - indeed I know of only three academic arachnologists working in UK universities (four until I retired a few years ago). You might try the very well regarded Biological Recording Programmes put on by Manchester Metropolitan University. They have a post graduate qualification in Biological Recording and also Certificates in Biological Recording for non-graduates. The reason I mention these is that one gets to choose a small number of groups to specialise in, one of them is spiders."

With a degree in Zoology from Reading University you could proceed onto the MSc Biological Recording. The Zoology degree itself at Reading looks amazing & I attended their open day today & am genuinely PSYCHED to get onto it asap! Unfortunately, if you're like me & all you have is GCSE's & no previous research experience in the field, you'll have to take a relative Biology Access to HE Dipploma, a lot of Universities offer these courses & possibly Open Uni (although I've not researched that yet) so you should be able to find one relatively nearby & possibly even do it part time so you can continue working.

Here's a link to the Zoology degree at Reading:

Zoology BSc Undergraduate courses and study at the University of Reading - University of Reading

Here's a link to Biological Recording:

MSc Biological Recording · Find a Taught Programme · Postgraduate Study · Study at MMU · Manchester Metropolitan University

I also found the modules on the following Zoo Biology course at Nottingham Trent Uni particularly interesting:

Zoo Biology - Courses - Future students

If you're like me & you have a serious passion for invertebrates & indeed all exotic animals I bet you'd love to work with them? This might not be the most ideal path for everyone & it is just what I've found since I decided I'd had enough of office jockey jobs that I have no interest in & wanted to start moving in a more fulfilling direction. 

Hope this is of some help to some!

Just Add Pete


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im going a different route lol. Im finishing my degree in geology specializing in palaeontology and sedimentology. Im then using that to do more on palaeontology and bringing entomology into that side. Invertebrates are so important in palaeontology and there are not many geology based specialists that know a lot about modern entomology. I therefore get to tie in the 2 things i love


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

interesting stuff mate


----------



## Just Add Pete (Jul 22, 2009)

My favourite era is the Carboniferous for obvious reasons ; ) I still want to go find some Arthropleura tracks at the cost some day. It's good to here someone's succeeding.xx
: )


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Just Add Pete said:


> My favourite era is the Carboniferous for obvious reasons ; ) I still want to go find some Arthropleura tracks at the cost some day. It's good to here someone's succeeding.xx
> : )


Go to the Isle of Arran there are some very clear ones there on the coast . By far the best ones iv seen. There are also some very good dino tracks there too.

Im fascinated with the precambrian and have actually handled and looked at some of the Burgess Shale fossils from the Natural History museum


----------



## tommo325 (Aug 5, 2012)

i think bangor uni do a zoology degree withe a focus on entomology and one with herpetology


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Dr Breene's response might be better read as:

"You won't get funding for studying arachnids if that is how you phrase it. You will get funding for research into biodiversity, behaviour, ecology, ecosystem management, mitigation of urbanisation etc, which might include arachnids as the model organism." 

A good background in zoology/ecology/etc and then specialise during Ph.D onwards - but always place emphasis on good questions. It's a game, and to secure funding you need to be aware of trends out-with your own field. Funding is limited, so you have to spin things to focus on questions of more than just curiosity value. Food security, climate change, etc. 

I am currently researching urban biodiversity of arachnids and coleoptera. You should aim to be a good overall scientist who can also cope with taxonomically challenging, globally relevant organisms - just another feather in the cap. You want to paint yourself as someone who will be good at whatever they do, not just good at arachnids. Do it properly, and you will never need to work on anything but arachnids.


----------



## lukasmaximus (Oct 21, 2014)

*interesting read, maybe you can help?*

My name is Luke and I'm 23.

I've been fascinated with spiders since I was a young teen.
I currently work full time and would quite easily leave so that I can go to uni full time.
I had a chat with my local college yesterday and I told them that I really want to study arachnology. 
I got told to do an access course on science/biology for a year then study zoology at uni for a degree and after that specialise in arachnology for a PhD. 
I want to dedicate my life to it, but I want to know the best way to do it, or to learn from people that have got their PhD how they got theirs and what they are working as full time now? 

Appreciate any help,
Thank you

Luke


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

What sort of work specifically are you interested in doing? 

Zoo? Ecological Consultant? Post-Doc researcher? Lecturer? Etc. 

Whilst a solid Bsc (hons) degree in biology won't harm any prospects, there are differences in required qualifications for different jobs.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i was born in kentucky...:lol2:


----------



## lukasmaximus (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know what different things there are?? I want to do anything with spiders and arthropods. Whatever research or careers there are to do with the field, I want to do.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I think basically the advice you got was similar to what I'd suggest - go do a degree in biology. Most start you off in general topics of molecular and cell biology, basic ecology, behavioural study, etc. Towards your final years you start to become more specialised and align more closely with zoology, conservation, biochemistry etc. You won't get to directly study spiders much but then nobody wants a biologist who can ID every spider but has no idea what an Eukaryote is. 

You get to try a lot of things during this time so that might help you find what you like and don't. It's getting harder to get jobs these days without at least a Bsc / BA etc so it wouldn't hurt anything and it is absolutely required if you wanted to do more technical jobs where a PhD or Msc is required beforehand.

I'd also have a look at adverts for jobs and the job description - "a curator is a curator is a curator", so you don't need to find one specifically on arachnids, any zoology curator would be similar. Find out what qualifications you need. Same for consultant ecologists, etc.


----------



## lukasmaximus (Oct 21, 2014)

Ah thank you! That was very very helpful. I've been to talk to my college that said start on an access course in biology. But thanks again.


----------



## lukasmaximus (Oct 21, 2014)

*What do I need to study to get into Zoology?*

Hi again,

I want to work my way up to getting a degree in Zoology. I left school with bad GCSE's and my best grade was a (D) in Double Science. I have since done a First Diploma in IT which I didn't want to do, but had no clue of what career I wanted at that age. After that I done a year Apprenticeship and obtained an NVQ Level 2 with Keyskills in English (lvl2) and Maths (lvl1) which I was told is equivalent to GCSE grades A-C in English and Maths. I've been to my college and asked them what I need to do to become an Arachnologist. She wrote down every option, but after researching those options, they don't seem to exist??

Can anybody help me and tell me if my first diploma or my NVQ keyskills are enough qualifications to get me back into studying?

Also I would like to know what course I need to take, whether it be an Access to Higher Education course or an Open University course, that will give me the right entry requirements to get me into a Zoology Degree at Uni?

Thank You

Luke


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

No idea what half those qualifications are - just find out how many UCAS points that works out as and then email the admissions officer for a Uni to see what the entrance requirements are for the course. They will probably advise on the minimum entry requirements you need to stand a chance - be it A levels or whatever.


----------

